# This worked for me! Please read this guys!:-)



## Jessikaaa

Right, I basically made this account just so I could share this information to some people who're in need of help 
I've been suffering from IBS-C for around four years now (I've just turned 16) and it has basically been the hardest struggle I've ever come across. People who don't have it will probably never understand the complications of this disorder, hell, 99% of people don't even know what it is. But for me, it has been the origin of all of my embarrassment, and because I'm in high school, it basically caused hell for me. Because of it, I didn't go out with friends, no sleepovers, skipped school and even broke up with my boyfriend because of it. Now though, I've found my solution! I'm not saying it'll work for everyone, but please give it a try! 
First things first, here are two little rules I already followed which will help a great deal too; 
1-eat a balanced diet
2-DON'T EAT AFTER 7PM! as your body needs time to digest!

Okay, so my solution is FODMAP. FODMAP is a quite irritating diet to follow I guess when you first look at it, but this is basically the rules;

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fodmap+diet&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=pzPneBQ6NVlgKM:&imgrefurl=http://bellatrixnutrition.wordpress.com/2012/07/13/talk-to-me-about-fodmaps/&docid=a0hXtI1nA3yz5M&imgurl=http://bellatrixnutrition.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/foodmapyes.png&w=1302&h=727&ei=koydUMauBsHS0QX9nIDQAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1024&vpy=167&dur=5248&hovh=168&hovw=301&tx=231&ty=92&sig=112093669544852714199&page=1&tbnh=143&tbnw=256&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:84

^that is the food you CAN eat. Basically soya, and anything from the 'Free From' range (you can get it at Tesco) are the only 'new' things you have to buy.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fodmap+diet&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=b1yinm15Yu3DVM:&imgrefurl=http://bellatrixnutrition.wordpress.com/2012/07/13/talk-to-me-about-fodmaps/&docid=a0hXtI1nA3yz5M&imgurl=http://bellatrixnutrition.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/foodmapno.png&w=1302&h=728&ei=koydUMauBsHS0QX9nIDQAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=338&vpy=328&dur=276&hovh=168&hovw=300&tx=115&ty=89&sig=112093669544852714199&page=1&tbnh=155&tbnw=277&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:90

^this is the food you CAN'T eat. when you think about it, it isn't so bad. honestly at first I really couldn't be bothered trying all of this new stuff, but honestly, my stomach has been AMAZING. It feels like it's softened of something, and I feel fuller for longer too. 
I recommend the Free From porridge and Alpha Light soya milk, it's the perfect breakfast!

I'm sorry this is soooooo long, but honestly, give it a go! It worked for me, and now I'm the happiest person ever!


----------



## wtsp121

Jessika

This was helpful. My daughter is 17 and is struggling with the next steps for abdominal pain. As she is has been in constant pain for 4 months 24 x7. We were fast tracked on to all the medical tests, CT, MRI, Colonoscopy Biopsy but now we are on a go slow with referals to gastro for next steps we have 2 months further to wait for follow up.

We saw a dietician last week who as a "children's" dietician who mentioned fodmap but was not clued up in an y way and would have to refer us to an "adult" dietician. She has nothing to suggest as to what to try which was disappointing

My questions are if you had to cut out some food (on the list there are only a few that she actually eats) should we do a few first. Does it really need to take 6-8 weeks to work out which are the ones you cannot absorb.

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## wtsp121

Jessika

This was helpful. My daughter is 17 and is struggling with the next steps for abdominal pain. As she is has been in constant pain for 4 months 24 x7. We were fast tracked on to all the medical tests, CT, MRI, Colonoscopy Biopsy but now we are on a go slow with referals to gastro for next steps we have 2 months further to wait for follow up.

We saw a dietician last week who as a "children's" dietician who mentioned fodmap but was not clued up in an y way and would have to refer us to an "adult" dietician. She has nothing to suggest as to what to try which was disappointing

My questions are if you had to cut out some food (on the list there are only a few that she actually eats) should we do a few first. Does it really need to take 6-8 weeks to work out which are the ones you cannot absorb.

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## LauLau26

I have nothing against you trying to help other people but I think this is pretty silly, not everyone's triggers are the same and they could be cutting food out for no good reason, not everyone's IBS is the same and I'm getting kinda frustrated with seeing posts like this, I mean, baked beans yeah they bloat me and give me cramp, but as long as I don't eat them like, stupidly regularly, its not as bad.


----------



## Michael Shoan Lee

lauLau... it is coments such as yours that discourage people from reaching out to give suggestions and advice with what helped them. I think that it is a given fact that not everyone can follow the same structured method that may have helped one particular individual.. hence why we come here to seek plausible solutions..based off of knowledge from fellow sufferers. I have found this particular post VERY HELPFULL! Thankyou Jessikaaa for reaching out in the interests to help !


----------



## Minerva

Hi, Jessikaaa!
I'm on the FODMAP diet too, and it's helped me a great deal as well. 
But I only started it because we tried it on Jr., who was just 5 at the time - and he got SO much better! 
I'm happy that you finally found something that works for you, and that we were able to discover it for Jr. before he had to suffer through school with his upset and troublesome digestion.


----------

